# 2 PC´s via Switch mit dem Internet verbinden



## Kajn91 (29. Oktober 2010)

huhu leute,

habe folgendes problem, und zwar versuche ich zwei win7 pc´s über einen switch mit dem internet zu verbinden. mein problem besteht darin das ich bei einem pc internetverbindung habe und sie auch funktioniert bei dem zweiten pc jedoch nur die internetverbindung habe, die zwar laut angabe steht aber ich dennoch nicht ins internet komm. nun meine frage, woran könnte das liegen?? kann es sein das eine firewall oder ein virenprogramm den internetzugang blockt oder wie ? sry wenn euch die frage dumm vorkommt aber habe kaum ahnung von so etwas und da ich öfters mal in den foren hier lese hoffe ich einfach mal das ihr mir helfen könnt ;-)

lg Kajn


----------



## muehe (29. Oktober 2010)

ist den bei beiden PCs unter TCP/IPv4 automatische IP beziehen aktivieren oder irgendwo feste IP vergeben

DNS Server sollte auch automaisch bezogen werden


----------



## Kajn91 (29. Oktober 2010)

wo kann ich denn das einstellen ? wie gesagt null plan von der ganzen geschichte :-/


----------



## muehe (29. Oktober 2010)

Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter -> Verbindungen : LAN-Verbindungen -> Eigenschaften -> Internetprotokoll Version 4(TCP/IPv4) dann unten rechts auf "Eigenschaften" -> dort dann alles auf automatisch


----------



## Palimbula (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du lediglich einen Switch, keinen Router (mit integriertem Switch), nutzt, musst du auf dem PC, mit dem du die DSL-Verbindung aufbaust selbige freigeben. Ansonsten wirst du nie mit beiden PCs Internetzugang haben. Wenn du mit beiden PCs gleichzeitig Internetzugang haben willst, solltest du dir einen Router anschaffen. Dieser baut dann die DSL-Verbindung auf und du kannst mit beiden PCs, unabhängig, ins Internet.

Vgl. Wikipedia zum Thema *Switch* und *Router*


----------



## Kajn91 (30. Oktober 2010)

vorerst schon mal danke für die antworten ;-) habe bei beiden pc´s eingestellt das sie die ip adressen automatisch beziehen sollen, dann hatte ich auf keiner der beiden pc´s internetzugriff, habe jetzt wieder die feste ip adresse eingegeben und es funzt wieder bei einem! habe also das gleiche problem wie orher der mit der eingeteilten festen ip adresse kommt ins internet der andere nicht, beiden die gleiche zuteilen geht ja nit also was kann ich jetzt noch tun damit es funzt `???

versuche jetzt mal das mit dem freigeben und probiere mein glück weiter, danke

lg kajn


----------



## Kajn91 (30. Oktober 2010)

k hat sich erledigt, habe einfach die feste ip adresse abgeändert beim zweiten pc eingegeben und es funzt ;-)
danke an alle die geholfen haben mein problem zu lösen

/closed


----------

